# So Who Is New Moderator This Week?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This place changes Mods like I change socks :banstick:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Got to keep the herd under control. Someone might say something useful or new!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I nominate aquahull as mod of the week!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I nominate aquahull as mod of the week!


Negative


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems like if you become a Mod you disappear. Toronto Gal, Inor. Ms. Inor, Mish......all gone.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish isn't gone...

She's just being...disciplined... AGAIN!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think Mish _likes_ getting "disciplined"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

50 shades of Mod


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I really miss Inor and Mrs.Inor.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

RNprepper said:


> I really miss Inor and Mrs.Inor.


They are welcome to come back if they wish.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Where in the world did Toronto Gal go?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Moonshinedave said:


> Where in the world did Toronto Gal go?


She's around, she's not able to post much though right now.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

survival said:


> She's around, she's not able to post much though right now.


Why??? 
P.S. You need to change the: "Not enough characters to post" thing..
P.S.S. I noticed she's no longer listed as a Moderator. I think/know we are wondering about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Why???
> P.S. You need to change the: "Not enough characters to post" thing..


She is up to her eyeballs in the reality world, right now.

It sucks when reality world gets in the way of goofing off, if you ask me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> It seems like if you become a Mod you disappear. Toronto Gal, Inor. Ms. Inor, Mish......all gone.


Hey! I ain't dead, yet!

I even post, still!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, but I think Denton is taking the other Mods out one at a time.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> She is up to her eyeballs in the reality world, right now.
> 
> It sucks when reality world gets in the way of goofing off, if you ask me.


Surely you jest.
Goofing off? I read these threads with my breath held, in anticipation of worldly knowledge. 
THIS IS REALITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Reality is almost always wrong"...Dr. Gregory House...:icon_wink:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hey! I ain't dead, yet!
> 
> I even post, still!


But you didn't come on as a mod with an agenda or baggage. You and RPD took it for the right reasons, IMO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> But you didn't come on as a mod with an agenda or baggage. You and RPD took it for the right reasons, IMO.


Thanks!

We have good people, here. That makes this job akin to being Sheriff Any Taylor. Actually, I see myself as Barney.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Yeah, but I think Denton is taking the other Mods out one at a time.


Keep it up. I'm gonna talk them into making you a mod.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey! I ain't dead, yet!
> 
> I even post, still!


Have you checked your avatar?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Yeah, but I think Denton is taking the other Mods out one at a time.


I agree with CSI-Tech;

First, because its what he does...
Second, because my best friend's, cousin's girlfriends brother told someone who told someone who told me...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

BagLady said:


> Why???
> P.S. You need to change the: "Not enough characters to post" thing..
> P.S.S. I noticed she's no longer listed as a Moderator. I think/know we are wondering about that.


That is setup for a security feature.

I just checked her status and it still says she's a mod.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> It seems like if you become a Mod you disappear. Toronto Gal, Inor. Ms. Inor, Mish......all gone.


tastes like chicken


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are funny... and now that I think of it, I havent seen TG post in a while... I guess Im just not very observant


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> You guys are funny... and now that I think of it, I havent seen TG post in a while... I guess Im just not very observant


Hard to observe what isn't there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No danger of me becoming a moderator - I don't have enough time to show up and post often enough to try to herd cats - that's what mods do, herd cats.

If you have ever tried to herd cats you know what I am saying.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I like it, I think Frostbite is next.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

hmmm...

I can imagine the conversation:

Tinkerhell"muhuhaha!"

Survival"Dude, banning me wasted 10minutes of my time"

Tinkerhell"Sorry, I couldnt resist"


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I like it, I think Frostbite is next.


No, they haven't even sent me the Mod application.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I meant frostbite is next on the "Denton must have made them disappear list".
Just kidders, I see your pretty popular, so I was just taking a jab.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I meant frostbite is next on the "Denton must have made them disappear list".
> Just kidders, I see your pretty popular, so I was just taking a jab.


LOL!

Yes, I don't know if you heard, but I was recently voted "Most Likely to Succeed" AND "Miss Congeniality" in a forum poll, so I'm having an extra glass of wine tonight!!!

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I really miss Inor and Mrs.Inor.


there are a lot of people that have come and gone that used to contribute worthwhile information


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Plus, TG was on the forum for like, 2 months before she was offered that grievious, thankless Mod Squad job. FrostBite's only been on for a month.
Almost all the elder members knew better than to say yes. layful:


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Strange goings on in here lately. I think mods and admins should be completely anonymous. Posting under different screen names.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Where in the world did Toronto Gal go?


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Yeah, but I think Denton is taking the other Mods out one at a time.


I knew it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, I've been busy the last two weeks planning a vacation. I'll be around more again!
Now who needs a spanking?!!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey, I contribute LOTS of useful information.

Plus......this forum is sorely lacking in socialists, commies, liberals and Muslim-lovers.

You NEED my input.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Hey, I contribute LOTS of useful information.
> 
> Plus......this forum is sorely lacking in socialists, commies, liberals and Muslim-lovers.
> 
> You NEED my input.


I assure you, NOBODY needs or wants your input.
Thanks


----------

